# SBRs for SHTF



## C-dawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Gents,

First time poster, looooog time reader.

What are your opinions on SBRs for SHTF scenarios?

Some thoughts of mine:

Con-

You are on a BATFE list if you have one. Probably not good...

Louder and more muzzle flash than "standard".

Pro-

Lighter (unless you deck them out with 30 mods) and more compact.

I'm at a stalemate although the ATF thing might be the tipping point in favor of NOT getting some. 

That being said, in the SHTF scenario who cares if the gov knows or not??

Thoughts?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why draw undue attention to yourself just to save 4-6 inches on a barrel. Guess which list you get on just for that. 

Save the money and stock up on ammo and mags.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a sbr ar made by Noveske( God rest his soul) that is excellent. It is great for vehicle work and clearing rooms. You lose a little of your distance with it though. They are very good for different situations.. If I could only have one, I would grab a 16 inch barrel.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Get a bullpup, a sbr has no advantage over a bullpup. Many nation are switching to the bullpup design. But if you want the ultimate close quarter rifle to use inside a vehicle then get a fs2000, about the same length as a SBR but instead of throwing casings around they just drop to the floor.

Actually the m4's military barrel of 14 1/2 inches is already to short to stabilize the bullet at long range.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rickky brings up an good question: What do you all think of bullpup rifles? Fair disclosure, I have never shot one, cleaned one, or disassembled it beyond what they walk you through at the local gun shop trying to sell it to you. My impression from that experience was there was too many mechanical parts to break or reassemble incorrectly. But as I stated, my real experience with them is nil. So any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Get a bullpup, a sbr has no advantage over a bullpup. Many nation are switching to the bullpup design. But if you want the ultimate close quarter rifle to use inside a vehicle then get a fs2000, about the same length as a SBR but instead of throwing casings around they just drop to the floor.


Ya know, a lot of people don't like the bullpup design. I love them. My next purchase will probably be a bullpup. It will either be a Desert Tactical Arms -Stealth Recon Scout DTA SRS-A1 Rifle Chassis - Desert Tactical Arms or the Bluegrass Armory "Moonshiner" Bluegrass Armory - Moonshiner Details
I like the full size barrel and how compact it is. I am into long range shooting and can shoot VERY long distance here on the property. I also like how you can change from .308,300 win mag and 338 Lapua in a matter of a moment..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not _that_ big a deal, but a short barrel_ is noticably_ less awkward and generally lighter carrying around all day in the field. Worth the trade off IMO.

Bullpups _look_ like a great idea (no experience at all). Supposedly the reason they never caught on is the rear mounted magazines are hard to swap out quickly. :/


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I research and gauge what makes the cut when it comes to what I prep and the idea of getting an SBR gets cut pretty quickly. 
It's simply something I have little to no practical use for. 
So...If it is not something I cannot see a use for, I'm not going to spend the money and jump through the hoops to acquire it.
Nothing to do with the concept of having an SBR's, I believe that if a person wants one and is willing to go through the proper process to acquire one then that's great! That's my position on SBR's. When it comes to Prepping or the SHTF my research tells me that there are better things to spend my prepping dollars on.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

@inor
Probably the biggest con in bullpups is they usually have lousy triggers. But the big pluses are most have a 16 to 17 inch barrel in a package that is the same length as a SBR AR-15 with a 10.5 in barrel with a collapsed stock, and the weight of the fully loaded magazine is against your shoulder so you can sight through it longer without getting fatigued. Some are even easier to dissassemble and require less maintance then an AR-15.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I can tell you that with suppressors and SBR’s you are giving up all of your 4th Amendment rights because you give consent on the forms to allow ATF to inspect your premises anytime they want. That being said, anyone with a SBR or Suppressor will tell you that they have never been inspected by the ATF. That being said, unless I felt I had a really good reason to own one, I don’t need undue attention by an agency with a less than stellar reputation. I use SBR’s, suppressors, and full auto weapons at work so they lost their Wiz-Bang appeal, so I never felt the need to privately own them. 

Now with that being said, in situations were you might find yourself being shot at, SBR's, suppressors, and full auto in an urban environment can be very appealing.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Lets face it if there ever was a total collapse of the government then things like suppresors and SBR will be easy to obtain. A machinest and a couple of men could probably turn out a dozen are so suppresors a day.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, was just thinking if your willing to be at the top of the list spend your money on a suppressor.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not sure why you would want a "Rifle" any shorter than a mini 14 NRA edition, holy shit is it loud. 

Any thing shorter is not really a rifle it is more of a pistol.

So if you want a very short still legal rifle, look at the mini 14 ranch style, very maneuverable. Still legal.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Inor said:


> Rickky brings up an good question: What do you all think of bullpup rifles? Fair disclosure, I have never shot one, cleaned one, or disassembled it beyond what they walk you through at the local gun shop trying to sell it to you. My impression from that experience was there was too many mechanical parts to break or reassemble incorrectly. But as I stated, my real experience with them is nil. So any advice will be much appreciated.


It's completely irrational but I'm not crazy about having the chamber of the rifle right next to my head. I've never fired one and have never really had the desire to. From everything I've heard the weak points are the trigger and mag changes as stated previously. Mag change issues can be overcome with training and practice but I'm not sure there's much help for the trigger issues.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Infidel said:


> It's completely irrational but I'm not crazy about having the chamber of the rifle right next to my head. I've never fired one and have never really had the desire to. From everything I've heard the weak points are the trigger and mag changes as stated previously. Mag change issues can be overcome with training and practice but I'm not sure there's much help for the trigger issues.
> 
> -Infidel


 I'm left handed so most bullpups don't usually work for me. I owned a MSAR-STG that I was able to get set up left handed. It cradled well and really reduced fatigue by having the weight in the stock. The trigger was good for a bullpup and mag changes were challenging at first but with practice became manageable. The geez wow factor wore off and I sold it to a co-worker who wants to own every bullpup on the planet.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Infidel said:


> It's completely irrational but I'm not crazy about having the chamber of the rifle right next to my head. I've never fired one and have never really had the desire to. From everything I've heard the weak points are the trigger and mag changes as stated previously. Mag change issues can be overcome with training and practice but I'm not sure there's much help for the trigger issues.
> 
> -Infidel


I have had the chance to shoot both rifles I mentioned above and both have excellent triggers. Granted, they are bolt action and are meant for longer range shooting. There isn't really a need for super fast mag changes in a bolt action rifle. Other than those, I am not familiar with other bullpup versions so I cannot say how they perform.

I just know I like having a compact rifle with a full size barrel. It is kinda the best of both worlds.. IMO


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I'm left handed so most bullpups don't usually work for me. I owned a MSAR-STG that I was able to get set up left handed. It cradled well and really reduced fatigue by having the weight in the stock. The trigger was good for a bullpup and mag changes were challenging at first but with practice became manageable. The geez wow factor wore off and I sold it to a co-worker who wants to own every bullpup on the planet.


I am left handed also. I have learned to shoot right handed rifles over the years but do have a few left handed bolt actions. I picked up a Remington 40x bench rifle in 22-250 in Lt hand that I love..


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have a sbr ar made by Noveske( God rest his soul) that is excellent. It is great for vehicle work and clearing rooms. You lose a little of your distance with it though. They are very good for different situations.. If I could only have one, I would grab a 16 inch barrel.


I have a Pistol made by noveske (ok, noveske parts that I put together...) no need for an SBR.


----------

